# Tuesday morning humor



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

That's just WRONG!!!! LOL
xdeano


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Once again I'm far too conservative Plainsman! I think this " cartoon" is inexcusable and unacceptable for any website other than perhaps some right wing radical Christian website! All of Jesus's teaching of tolerance seems to neve not been filtered between one of your ears and the other! Totally offensive not only for Muslims but a whole lot of tolerant Christians, too! 
Yes, I can't stand these radical Muslim idiots nowadays but she I see CRAP like this, I realize that the right winger Christians are as intolerant as some of the ******* radical Muslims! As I've said before, if I had a button in front of me that would instantly eradicate the right outer 1/3 of EVERY RELIGION on earth, I'd push it faster than the rattler that bit my pup!

What we need Plainsman, is a prenatal test we could perform on every pregnant woman in the world thst would tell us if their kid would turn out to be a narrow minded radical in their respective religion! If the test was pisitive, we could abort them or drown Em at birth! I say this in jest, tongue in cheek, but get the point!?!? Of course we would have to find a new moderator for this section! LOL
Painting all Muslims as the radical ******** inISIS, Al Queda, etc with cartoons like this does more for recruiting for these nutty groups than anything! 
I have many Muslim friends and some in law relatives, and many Christian friends, too! More and more I prefer the Muslim ones and would trust them much further than ma lot of my self described Christians who don't practise what they preach anyway!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Just for my new favorite nut job, HH
Keep the condescension and intolerance to other's views and opinions (while preaching tolerance).

Perspective 
________________________________________

(Readers' comments from the Wall Street Journal following the terrorist attacks in France...)

The Shoe Bomber was a Muslim 
The Beltway Snipers were Muslims 
The Fort Hood Shooter was a Muslim 
The underwear Bomber was a Muslim 
The U-S.S. Cole Bombers were Muslims 
The Madrid Train Bombers were Muslims 
The Bafi Nightclub Bombers were Muslims 
The London Subway Bombers were Muslims 
The Moscow Theatre Attackers were Muslims 
The Boston Marathon Bombers were Muslims 
The Pan-Am flight #93 Bombers were Muslims 
The Air France Entebbe Hijackers were Muslims 
The Iranian Embassy Takeover, was by Muslims 
The Beirut U.S. Embassy bombers were Muslims 
The Libyan U.S. Embassy Attack was by Muslims 
The Buenos Aires Suicide Bombers were Muslims 
The Israeli Olympic Team Attackers were Muslims 
The Kenyan U.S, Embassy Bombers were Muslims 
The Saudi, Khobar Towers Bombers were Muslims 
The Beirut Marine Barracks bombers were Muslims 
The Besian Russian School Attackers were Muslims 
The first World Trade Center Bombers were Muslims 
The Bombay & Mumbai India Attackers were Muslims 
The Achille Lauro Cruise Ship Hijackers were Muslims 
The September 11th 2001 Airline Hijackers were Muslims'

Think of it: 
Buddhists living with Hindus = No Problem
Hindus living with Christians = No Problem
Hindus living with Jews = No Problem
Christians living with Shintos = No Problem
Shintos living with Confucians = No Problem
Confusians living with Baha'is = No Problem
Baha'is living with Jews = No Problem
Jews living with Atheists = No Problem
Atheists living with Buddhists = No Problem
Buddhists living with Sikhs = No Problem
Sikhs living with Hindus = No Problem
Hindus living with Baha'is = No Problem
Baha'is living with Christians = No Problem
Christians living with Jews = No Problem
Jews living with Buddhists = No Problem
Buddhists living with Shintos = No Problem
Shintos living with Atheists = No Problem
Atheists living with Confucians = No Problem
Confusians living with Hindus = No Problem

Muslims living with Hindus = Problem
Muslims living with Buddhists = Problem
Muslims living with Christians = Problem
Muslims living with Jews = Problem
Muslims living with Sikhs = Problem
Muslims living with Baha'is = Problem
Muslims living with Shintos = Problem
Muslims living with Atheists = Problem
MUSLIMS LIVING WITH MUSLIMS = BIG PROBLEM

**********SO THIS LED TO ***************** 
They're not happy in Gaza 
They're not happy in Egypt
They're not happy in Libya
They're not happy in Morocco
They're not happy in Iran
They're not happy in Iraq
They're not happy in Yemen
They're not happy in Afghanistan
They're not happy in Pakistan
They're not happy in Syria
They're not happy in Lebanon
They're not happy in Nigeria
They're not happy in Kenya
They're not happy in Sudan

******** So, where are they happy? **********
They're happy in Australia
They're happy in England
They're happy in Belgium
They're happy in France
They're happy in Italy
They're happy in Germany
They're happy in Sweden
They're happy in the USA & Canada
They're happy in Norway & India
They're happy in almost every country that is not Islamic!
And who they blame....
Not Islam... 
Not their leadership... 
Not themselves... 
THEY BLAME THE COUNTRIES THEY ARE HAPPY IN!!

And they want to change the countries they're happy in, to be like the countries
they came from where they were unhappy!

Islamic Jihad: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
ISIS : AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Al-Qaeda: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Taliban: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Hamas: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Hezbollah: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Boko Haram: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Al-Nusra: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Abu Sayyaf: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Al-Badr: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Muslim Brotherhood: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Lashkar-e-Taiba: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Palestine Liberation Front: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Ansaru: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Jemaah Islamiyah: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Abdullah Azzam Brigades: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
CAIR: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
AND A LOT MORE !!!!!!!

Just an observation.......


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

HH isn't jihad an indication of that 1/3 far radical group you spoke of? So that makes it ok to make fun of right? Maybe I misunderstood and you only wanted to abort or drown conservative Christians.

I'll remember to use that phrase " tongue in cheek" next time so you don't take things so serious you blow a gasket in that old bleeding heart.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

HH, the hypocrite, throwing a tantrum in a holier than thou post. Perceives someone is chastising an entire religion and is mad about it. Then within the same post he chastises another religion. At least it's entertaining.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Not humor, just current reality HH;
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-31121160


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Once again I'm far too conservative Plainsman! I think this " cartoon" is inexcusable and unacceptable for any website other than perhaps some right wing radical Christian website! You mean those people who actually believe the Bible? All of Jesus's teaching of tolerance seems to neve not been filtered between one of your ears and the other! Totally offensive not only for Muslims but a whole lot of tolerant Christians, too! That's from the liberal churches who don't believe the Bible. http://www.exposingtheelca.com/
> HH you know that passage in the Bible that says: better to have a millstone tied around the neck and cast into the sea than lead one of mine astray? I think of ELCA pastors every time I read that verse.
> Yes, I can't stand these radical Muslim idiots nowadays but she I see CRAP like this, I realize that the right winger Christians are as intolerant as some of the @$$hole radical Muslims! As I've said before, if I had a button in front of me that would instantly eradicate the right outer 1/3 of EVERY RELIGION on earth, I'd push it faster than the rattler that bit my pup!   Wouldn't that be the 1/3 of Muslims that are on a world wide jihad? So can't we make fun of them before you abort or drown them?
> 
> ...


I was working today, so couldn't do this justice.

So this one is from liberal France. So not to offend you HH I will admit he didn't marry her until she was six years old. Even then I think he waited and gave her a couple of years before consummating the marriage. What would a civilized society call that? I mean a conservative civilized society. Since some English psychologists now say pedophilia is normal and perhaps good for the child I wouldn't want to jump to any judgement. 









I know many people don't want us talking about the bad things done in the name of Islam. I guess my attitude would be in this French cartoon. Maybe the two characters look like you and I. oke: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... pilot.html

I noticed in the news yesterday that some of those nice jihad guys give a Jordanian pilot a roast. Soaked his clothing in gasoline, put him in a cage, poured gas all around him and torched it. Now here I went and thought those guys would have read the Koran and understood it was a religion of peace. Maybe I just don't understand. :******:



> Once again I'm far too conservative Plainsman!


HH would you go over and tell gst and fritz the vulgar on farmerbuddy that? They tell everyone I'm liberal. :laugh:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

_The Quran contains at least 109 verses that call Muslims to war with nonbelievers for the sake of Islamic rule. Some are quite graphic, with commands to chop off heads and fingers and kill infidels wherever they may be hiding. Muslims who do not join the fight are called 'hypocrites' and warned that Allah will send them to Hell if they do not join the slaughter.

Unfortunately, there are very few verses of tolerance and peace to abrogate or even balance out the many that call for nonbelievers to be fought and subdued until they either accept humiliation, convert to Islam, or are killed. Muhammad's own martial legacy - and that of his companions - along with the remarkable stress on violence found in the Quran have produced a trail of blood and tears across world history.

The Quran: 
Quran (2:191-193) - "And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah [disbelief] is worse than killing... 
but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful. And fight them until there is no more Fitnah [disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] and worship is for Allah alone. But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun (the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)" The historical context of this passage is not defensive warfare, since Muhammad and his Muslims had just relocated to Medina and were not under attack by their Meccan adversaries. In fact, the verses urge offensive warfare, in that Muslims are to drive Meccans out of their own city (which they later did). The use of the word "persecution" by some Muslim translators is thus disingenuous (the actual Muslim words for persecution - "idtihad" - and oppression - a variation of "z-l-m" - do not appear in the verse). The actual Arabic comes from "fitna" which can mean disbelief, or the disorder that results from unbelief or temptation. Taken as a whole, the context makes clear that violence is being authorized until "religion is for Allah" - ie. unbelievers desist in their unbelief.

Sahih Bukhari Hadith Volume 4, Book 52, Number 176: Narrated by 'Abdullah bin 'Umar: Allah's Apostle said, "You (i.e. Muslims) will fight with the Jews till some of them will hide behind stones. The stones will (betray them) saying, 'O 'Abdullah (i.e. slave of Allah)! There is a Jew hiding behind me; so kill him.'" Sahih Bukhari Hadith Volume 4, Book 52, Number 177: Narrated by Abu Huraira: Allah's Apostle said, "The Hour will not be established until you fight with the Jews, and the stone behind which a Jew will be hiding will say. "O Muslim! There is a Jew hiding behind me, so kill him."

Qur'an 2:191: And kill them wherever you find them, and drive them out from whence they drove you out, and persecution is severer than slaughter, and do not fight with them at the Sacred Mosque until they fight with you in it, but if they do fight you, then slay them; such is the recompense of the unbelievers.

Qur'an 4:089: They desire that you should disbelieve as they have disbelieved, so that you might be (all) alike; therefore take not from among them friends until they fly (their homes) in Allah's way; but if they turn back, then seize them and kill them wherever you find them, and take not from among them a friend or a helper.

Qur'an 4:091: You will find others who desire that they should be safe from you and secure from their own people; as often as they are sent back to the mischief they get thrown into it headlong; therefore if they do not withdraw from you, and (do not) offer you peace and restrain their hands, then seize them and kill them wherever you find them; and against these We have given you a clear authority.

Qur'an 9:005: So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captives and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them; surely Allah is Forgiving, Merciful.

Qur'an 17:033: And do not kill any one whom Allah has forbidden, except for a just cause, and whoever is slain unjustly, We have indeed given to his heir authority, so let him not exceed the just limits in slaying; surely he is aided

2:191 And slay them wherever ye find them, and drive them out of the places whence they drove you out, for persecution is worse than slaughter. And fight not with them at the Inviolable Place of Worship until they first attack you there, but if they attack you (there) then slay them. Such is the reward of disbelievers.

2:193 And fight them until persecution is no more, and religion is for Allah.

2:216 Warfare is ordained for you, though it is hateful unto you; but it may happen that ye hate a thing which is good for you, and it may happen that ye love a thing which is bad for you. Allah knoweth, ye know not.

2:244 Fight in the way of Allah, and know that Allah is Hearer, Knower.

5:33 The only reward of those who make war upon Allah and His messenger and strive after corruption in the land will be that they will be killed or crucified, or have their hands and feet on alternate sides cut off, or will be expelled out of the land. Such will be their degradation in the world, and in the Hereafter theirs will be an awful doom.

_


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I've no trouble hating all the radical crazy Muslims both abroad and here! Would love to wipe Em out!
But to do so I think,we need all the help we can get from,the GOOD Muslims! So why alienate the good guys by blaspheming a lot of,stuff they earnestly believe and practise? Ridicule them with crap like,this,and all you will accomplish is alienating them and driving in a deeper wedge between the religions! Makes no sense to me! Why pick a fight with people we earnestly want and desire and NEED to be our allies? I can never understand this attitude, especially from extremely fundamental bible waving Christians like Plainsman, of all people I know and mostly respect, he should know better!

A year or so ago I received one of these viral hate emails,about Muslim girls not being Girl Scouts, candy stripers, and a whole list do what Muslim girls are NEVER seen to do or believe! I'm sure a lotq of you got the same thing. Anyway, my niece is Muslim, doesn't wear a hijab, was a girl s out, candy striper, did volunteer work in a lot of,charities, including some Chriatian ones, reads the Qouran but doesn't pray 5 times a day, just received her second phD in nana technology in Cancer Research ( getting to be one of the top AMERICAN, yes born in America, first phD was in computer engineering, etc. my other smi Muslim Neice will get her PhD in physiotherapy cellular something or other. Either or both of,them could save your lives someday, so don't tar everyone by the same brush! 
most Muslim kids I know are brilliant, excelling in all endeavors of higher education, and arerobably far more patriotic than a lot of sold described Christain Americans! Yes, the kids going to Shiloh School in Bis I put into the same category! Both groups first class kids! 
So my point is why deliberately malign and ridicule another religion just because you happen to "choose" another one, a mere accident of birth! no more, no less! 
I'll be hard headed on this! we need more tolerance in this day and age! Bruce, I'm not much of a believer inGod, BUT I do like what this guy JESUS preached 200 years ago! We're he alive today do you think he'd stir the war pot by encouraging cutnpasting this kind of,stuff? ,I don't think so. I seriously doubt he'd think this was "HUMOR!" 
I'm out of here, so go'ahead with this hate filled nonsenseon this huntin/! Fishin website.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> I've no trouble hating all the radical crazy Muslims both abroad and here! Would love to wipe Em out!
> But to do so I think,we need all the help we can get from,the GOOD Muslims! So why alienate the good guys by blaspheming a lot of,stuff they earnestly believe and practise? Ridicule them with crap like,this,and all you will accomplish is alienating them and driving in a deeper wedge between the religions! Makes no sense to me! Why pick a fight with people we earnestly want and desire and NEED to be our allies? I can never understand this attitude, especially from extremely fundamental bible waving Christians like Plainsman, of all people I know and mostly respect, he should know better!
> 
> A year or so ago I received one of these viral hate emails,about Muslim girls not being Girl Scouts, candy stripers, and a whole list do what Muslim girls are NEVER seen to do or believe! I'm sure a lotq of you got the same thing. Anyway, my niece is Muslim, doesn't wear a hijab, was a girl s out, candy striper, did volunteer work in a lot of,charities, including some Chriatian ones, reads the Qouran but doesn't pray 5 times a day, just received her second phD in nana technology in Cancer Research ( getting to be one of the top AMERICAN, yes born in America, first phD was in computer engineering, etc. my other smi Muslim Neice will get her PhD in physiotherapy cellular something or other. Either or both of,them could save your lives someday, so don't tar everyone by the same brush!No kidding? Give her a big hug for me.
> ...


If you think that's a war drum the battlefield is in the hearts of men and the battle is between good and evil.

Well HH we didn't present anything that wasn't true, we just did it in a cartoon delivery system. Mohammed did marry his little bride at six years old. The jihad bunch are nuts as you agree. Not all muslims hate, but I think Islam is a religion of hate. Read the posts above.

Now this little debate aside it's good to hear your enjoying Arizona. My wife and I can't decide if we want to go to Arizona or not. We have thought about coming down for March and part of April to watch the desert bloom and the hummingbirds come back. My silencer should be here next week, and I may have to buy a new FoxPro if we go to Arizona. I'll try find you if we come down and take you out to shoot around a nice spot on the Rio Verde. We like the Benson area, but are thinking about a spot on the south east side of the Superstition Mountains this year.
Are you all healed up now?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I am glad you know some "Muslims" that are doing well but they are not Muslims if they do not follow the how to be a 7th century child rapist warlord book.


----------

